# A few from the garden



## davholla (Jul 7, 2016)

Mosquitos



EF7A9605mozquitos by davholla2002, on Flickr
Hoverfly larva



EF7A9780hoverflylarva by davholla2002, on Flickr

Hoverfly adult



EF7A9785hoverfly by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice set


----------

